Ask HN: Can Whatsapp read my messages, e.g. when including a URL? - rapnie
======
sentamalin
According to their FAQ, "WhatsApp's end-to-end encryption ensures only you and
the person you're communicating with can read what is sent, and nobody in
between, not even WhatsApp ... End-to-end encryption is always activated,
provided all parties are using the latest version of WhatsApp. There is no way
to turn off end-to-end encryption."

~~~
Piskvorrr
So it essentially boils down to "do you blindly trust WhatsApp to do what they
promise...and to do it without technical errors which would compromise this?"
Now, is there a way to somehow verify that claim, or at least falsify it? (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falsifiability](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falsifiability)
)

~~~
rapnie
i wonder whether there has been an official review of the encryption mechanism
by any trustworthy 3rd-party..

~~~
sentamalin
[https://threatpost.com/signal-audit-reveals-protocol-
cryptog...](https://threatpost.com/signal-audit-reveals-protocol-
cryptographically-sound/121892/)

They provide the links of their audit of the Signal Protocol there saying that
it is cryptographically sound.

